

Ask HN: Homebrewers please help us with our startup by taking a short survey - mmanulis

Hi,<p>My friends and I are homebrewers and computer geeks.  We're building a wireless sensor to measure the fermentation cycle from inside your fermentor.<p>We're calling it BrewBit (http://brewbit.com)<p>We've put together a short survey to help us better understand how you brew and how BrewBit can better fit into your brewing flow.<p>Please help us help you brew better beer by filling out the survey at:<p>http://survey.constantcontact.com/survey/a07e63esmufh41kam3n/start<p>Thank you,<p>Misha
======
cjbos
Heya Misha, you might want to submit to the Homebrewing sub reddit as well if
you want a bigger sample size?

<http://www.reddit.com/r/Homebrewing>

~~~
mmanulis
Thanks, will do. Forgot about Reddit

------
mmanulis
Clickable link:

[http://survey.constantcontact.com/survey/a07e63esmufh41kam3n...](http://survey.constantcontact.com/survey/a07e63esmufh41kam3n/start)

